

Internet Explorer 9 Released, Available to Downlaod [Microsoft] - yousafkh
http://itechvision.blogspot.com/2011/03/internet-explorer-9-released-available.html

======
gurraman
[http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-
explorer/product...](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-
explorer/products/ie-9/home)

Move along, it still says release candidate on the page.

~~~
yousafkh
I don't know why..last night i download it from the same link and Microsoft
have changed it to IE8...BTW if you still want to download ..Here is the Exact
link direct you to IE9:

<http://www.beautyoftheweb.com/>

------
askar
If it can ever work, I tried to install on a 64-bit machine and it
consistently failed no matter what I did...then finally what I did?...gave up!
Will wait for IE10, if it can install at least :)

~~~
yousafkh
it doesn't work on XP...and i have personally download IE9 and working smooth
like butter and also it's fast!

